#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-27
<fakher> bonjour
<crack3r> bonjour fakher
<fakher> j'ai un problème est ce que vous pouvez m'aider ?
<crack3r> oui, pose directement ton probleme sans demander :)
<fakher> je veux supprimer l'écran du démarrage GNU Grub , je veux avoir directement le bootscreen
<crack3r> fakher: tu as combien de systeme sur ta machine?
<fakher> juste ubuntu 11.04
<crack3r> ok
<crack3r> je crois que c'est deconseillé de supprimer l'ecran de grub
<crack3r> en cas ou tu rencontre des problemes de demarrage tu dois demarrer en recovery mode
<fakher> mais avant je l'ai pas cet écran au démarrage
<crack3r> avant? tu veux dire quand?
<fakher> j'ai pas renducompte  exactement mais aparrement lors du mise à niveau vers 11.04
<crack3r> ok, donc tu veux le faire quand meme
<crack3r> edite le fichier /etc/default/grub en root
<crack3r> cherche la ligne GRUB_TIMEOUT
<crack3r> change sa valeur a 0
<fakher> ce fichier je le trouve ou ???
<crack3r> fakher: le fichier c'est /etc/default/grub
<crack3r> pour le modifier, tu ouvre terminal et tu ecris cette commande
<crack3r> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<fakher> je modifie le compte à rebours
<fakher> ça règlera le problème et j'aurai à nouveau le beau bootscreen de ubuntu ?
<crack3r> euh attends, j'ai mal compris
<crack3r> toi t'as perdu le bootscreen de ubuntu? oubien tu veux retirer l'ecran de grub?
<fakher> lorsque j'allume mon pc, j'ai l'ecran gnu grub avec un compte à rebours de 10 secondes et lorsque je clique sur entrer j'ai un ecran noir avec un trait clignotant blanc jusqu’à que j'ai le bureau . ps : je suis pas sur unity mais sur ubuntu classique, gnome
<crack3r> aucune idée la
<crack3r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555779 qui date 2007
<crack3r> je go
<crack3r> a demain
<Fanen> bjr
<Fanen> une suggestion pour un outil de conception d'interface svp  " pas  ce kompozer :/" ??
<Fanen> ping  u-tn
<hamed> bonjour Fanen
<hamed> un truc comme uvn?
<hamed> nvu plutot
<Fanen> merci hamed  je vais le tester  tou de suit
<Fanen> pff  ce  nvu aparement  un dérivé de  komposer sinon le lien linux  ne  fonctionne pas
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-28
 * elacheche_anis is away: Occupé
 * elacheche_anis is back (gone 01:11:52)
<Fanen> bjr le chan
<fellag> bjr Fanen xD
<Fanen> bjr
<Fanen> ldap ?
<Fanen> :/
<sarhan> salut Fanen
<Fanen> ^^ hi
<sarhan> ca va?
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<Neo31> bonsoir sarhan
<sarhan> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> good afternoon
 * elacheche_anis is away: Occupé
<oix> hi !
<geekntuxuser> Salut
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-29
<Fanen> bjr
 * Fanen dans une ssll où il n'y a aucun linux sauf ma machine en plus de log piraté et de la merde partout
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-30
<elacheche_anis> bemawi, crack3r, Dave888, fellag, kangoulya, machour & zied vérifiez vos boites de reception SVP
<crack3r> elacheche_anis, maw labes?
<elacheche_anis> a3mal talla.. amma ashal ta3mal talla walla tas2alni :p :D
<bemawi> (not new mail) :p
<elacheche_anis> there is one from U-TN ML :p
<fellag> aucun new mail pour moi je pense :/
<elacheche_anis> haw fi thnya méla :/ déjà envyé depuis 10 minutes
<merlin_> salut all
<merlin_> salut bemawi
<merlin_> plop McPeter au passage ca fait un bail
<merlin_> bemawi,  j ai un souci avec une ubuntu 10.10 en 64 bit quand je l install ca passe malheureusement pas
<merlin_> si ta le temps pas de souci je te remerci
<Fanen> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-01
<elacheche_anis> ping @ *
<Goldenscorp> pong
<elacheche_anis> :D Goldenscorp :D
<elacheche_anis> ça va ??
<Goldenscorp> oui
<elacheche_anis> ping kangoulya
<elacheche_anis> quoi de neuf!!
<Goldenscorp> rien 2 9
<Goldenscorp> et toi ?
<elacheche_anis> t'as vu le msg dans la ML ou pas?
<elacheche_anis> c'est ça mes nouvelles :D et je commencerai mon stage demain :D
<Goldenscorp> ,ana msg
<Goldenscorp> .?
<Goldenscorp> fin ton stage ?
<elacheche_anis> présentation typo3 :(
<Goldenscorp> oui ritou
<Goldenscorp> :)
<elacheche_anis> stage fi technopole sahloul.. mékich intéréssé!! :p
<kangoulya> Bonsoir @ * \-)
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir kangoulya
<elacheche_anis> tu vas bien?
<kangoulya> Comment allez vous ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd bien :D et toi?
<kangoulya> fatigué mais hamdoullah ça vat
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> kangoulya, t'as vu le mail à propos typo3 ou non??
<kangoulya> G vu passé pas mal de trucs pour typo3
<kangoulya> il y  a des présentations de prévues
<kangoulya> mais je ne ppeux pas etre partout
<kangoulya> faudra bien en profiter pour moi :p
<kangoulya> vous avez envoyé vos sms ?
<elacheche_anis> il y a une présentation prévu pour mercredi 6 juillet à msaken.. présenter pas mahdi via le groupe kangoulya si tu souvient..
<elacheche_anis> je viens juste de l'envoyé ;)
<kangoulya> http://www.madrassati.org
<kangoulya> oui bien sure G vu son mail et l event
<kangoulya> :D
<kangoulya> il voudrai aussi faire le tour de la tunisie durant ses vacances
<kangoulya> donc si vous voulez qu'il en fasse de meme par chez vous invitez le pour un thé ;)
<elacheche_anis> kangoulya, c'et moi l'organisateur :D
<elacheche_anis> je suis le suel qui lui a répondu à sa proposition.. J'ai envoyé le mail hier soir malgrés ça il y a qu'une seul confirmation sur doodle et 5 sur FB :(
<elacheche_anis> http://www.doodle.com/sckyrequtdn7u6xw
<elacheche_anis> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=158752687527108
<kangoulya> en meme temps C à Msaken
<kangoulya> faites simplement une table ronde autour de typo3
<elacheche_anis> comment table rond? :D
<elacheche_anis> ronde**
<kangoulya> si vous etess peu nombreux faire un groupe de travail peut etre plus enrichissant qu'une présentation à beaucoup de monde
<elacheche_anis> bonne idée kangoulya :D merci mon ami.. bn tout le monde demain j'ai un stage :D
<jemmeli> hello folks
<oix> plop
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<elacheche_anis> salam bemawi crack3r machour  McPeter sarhan zied
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-02
<Fredux> bonsoir...
<Tracker_DPP> Salam tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-03
<sarhan> Tracker_DPP, salut :)
<elacheche_anis> salam Tracker_DPP :)
<Tracker_DPP> Salam tout le monde
<netBoss> Bjr tout le monde ! :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-26
<AminosAmigos> hello :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-27
<debutant__> bonjour je suis debutant sur bt5 des petits problemes avec youtube et nvidia svp aidez moi merci ...
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-28
<AminosAmigos> :)
<TrackerDPP> Salam
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-29
<luna> Bonsoir à tous
<Goldenscorp> bsr luna
<luna> dans 2 mn on va commencer la reunion
<luna> bsr <Goldenscorp>
<Goldenscorp> ping tlm
<luna> pour demander la parole   ecrivez !
<luna> et pour terminer ecrivez eof
<kimo> bsr à tous
<kimo> :)
<Goldenscorp> bsr kimo
<luna>   bsr kimo
<kimo> bsr
<luna> y'a t'il des personnes qui sont absents
<luna> on les attend   encore 10 mn  ou on commence
<luna> ?
<Goldenscorp> ok
<kimo> ok
<luna> y'a  seulemnt Kimo qui est  present
<kimo> :/
<luna> qu'est que vous proposez
<kimo> je propose de retardé la réunion
<luna> jusqu'à quelle heure
<luna> par ex
<luna> ?
<Tux-Tn> ya une réunion?
<Tux-Tn> on est le 3iéme vendredi du mois? oO
<kimo> un autre jour
<kimo> la prochaine vendredi
<Goldenscorp> +1 kimo
<kimo> :)
<luna> alors ça sera   reportée le prochain vendredi
<luna> ou le mois prochain
<Tux-Tn> ...
<Goldenscorp> ok  bn tlm
<kimo> bonne idée
<kimo> luna
<luna> je  vous souhaite une excellente  soiré  kimo
<Tux-Tn> luna, les réunions c'est plus le 3éme vendredi de chaque mois?
<luna> bn
<kimo> bn
<icone_sabri> slm
<kimo> ahla icone_sabri
<kimo> té la !!
<icone_sabri> :)
<icone_sabri> slt
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-30
<mezen> salut
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-01
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> hey Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> hello DelphiWorld
<Tux-Tn> ca va bien?
<DelphiWorld> tré bien, Tux-Tn et vous ?
<Tux-Tn> bien
<Tux-Tn> toi pas de vous :D
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: non, vous
<DelphiWorld> Good Night
#ubuntu-tn 2013-06-24
<|s-a|> @JokeHacker
<|s-a|> JokerHacker , salam
<JokerHacker> wa3alaykom assalam
<|s-a|> za3ma thema locos o5rin ?
<|s-a|> davlefouAMD , salam
#ubuntu-tn 2013-06-27
<neo31> ping elacheche_anis  ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> pong neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2013-06-28
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<nizarus> bonjour
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> bjr
<Neo31> :)
<nizarus> ML : Total des abonnés 776 :)
<Neo31> thx
<nizarus> l'approval c'est pour quand ?
<nizarus> le 28/06 ou le 28/07 ?
<Neo31> j'ai deja lancer la demande
<Neo31> 30/06
<Neo31> 9adech 3andna men ubuntu member en totale nizarus ?
<Chikore> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa,  :)
<lunapersa> oui  anis
<elacheche_anis> welcome :)
<lunapersa> asslema
#ubuntu-tn 2013-06-29
<JokerHacker> y'a t'il quelque chose à faire à propos de ça? http://www.mag14.com/technologies/45-digital/2090-pourquoi-la-tunisie-signe-avec-microsoft-.html
<Neo31`> JokerHacker, famma des plans pour isimux next year ?
<JokerHacker> http://wikileaks.org/cable/2006/09/06TUNIS2424.html
<Neo31`> cool JokerHacker
#ubuntu-tn 2014-06-23
<SalahMessaoud> Gm all o/
<lunapersa> Gm SalahMessaoud, Na3iL, elacheche
<Na3iL> morning lunapersa :D
<lunapersa> xDD
<Na3iL> :D :p
<idhaoui> Hello SalahMessaoud, lunapersa elacheche
<elacheche> Hu idhaoui! Hey guys!
<lunapersa> Gm idhaoui  :)
<elacheche> GM :)
<idhaoui> It's almost 3pm here :) GM won't really match ;)
<lunapersa> :D
<idhaoui> It's accepted though elacheche lunapersa
<lunapersa> How  are u ? idhaoui
<elacheche> I forget about that idhaoui x) :D
<idhaoui> doing good thanks :) How about you guys?
<elacheche> It's ok for now idhaoui :) → Waiting for ramadhan to start self-studying for my RHCSA :D
<lunapersa> nice ^^
<idhaoui> elacheche, good plan :)
<idhaoui> elacheche, lunapersa https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=662724547142868&id=199478146800846
<idhaoui> This guy is doing good with training
<lunapersa> elacheche  c'est en Tunis :(
<elacheche> idhaoui, am @sousse.. going to Tunis to study is not an option for me :) that's why am choosing the self-studying way..
<idhaoui> elacheche, hmm, oups, didn't notice that...
<idhaoui> elacheche, you can't start alone first and you may need to sit for official training later for RHCE
<idhaoui> you can start alone I mean
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-06-25
<lunapersa> Gm idhaoui , elacheche , SalahMessaoud  xDD
<elacheche> GM guys :)
<SalahMessaoud> Gm lunapersa
<SalahMessaoud> xDDDD
<lunapersa> :)))
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, ^^
<idhaoui> hey lunapersa
<lunapersa> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-22
<elacheche> Morning Tunisia
<elacheche> xar, hpro davlefou o/
<xar> yo!
<elacheche> Wassup!
<xar> fine! you?
<elacheche> Fine thanks xar
<elacheche> Neo31, didn't notice the new nicknames in here?
<Neo31> who's that ?
<Neo31> two nicknames
<elacheche> yep :)
<elacheche> Neo31, you'll love this https://github.com/joho/7XX-rfc
<Neo31> sudo whois
<elacheche> You should respect that they like to be anonymous.. But we know their IP @ anyway x)
<Neo31> rofl
<Neo31> what's that shit ?
<Neo31> the http thing
<Neo31> ahh sar hedhom houma anonymous?
<Neo31> ayya nkallmou tounisia tji ta3mal m3ahom interview
<Neo31> w ba3d naghdrouhom na7iwelhom el mask ;)
<Neo31> hhh
<elacheche> l00000l
<Neo31> :p
<xar> Neo31, https://www.facebook.com/sghaier.ahmed.9?fref=ts we are anounymouuus!
<elacheche> xar, you're amazing dude!! :o o_O I wasn't able to find his FB account, and he won't tell me the link :p :D #troll
<xar> anonymouuusly done :D
<elacheche> :D
<xar> 8)
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche> o/ SalahMessaoud
<Drupalizer> Yoo elacheche
<Drupalizer> o/
<Drupalizer> elacheche,  Neo31  tla3 fattar romdhan :p
<elacheche> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Someone-Tries-to-Sell-Ubuntu-GNOME-Linux-OS-on-Craigslist-for-30-484867.shtml
<elacheche> 9i3rik Neo31 x)
<Drupalizer> haw lehi yochreb fel jus
<Drupalizer> mek ta3rfou
<Drupalizer> :D
<elacheche> hahaha x)
<Neo31> yezi bla iche3at SalahMessaoud
<elacheche> :D
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31,  yezzi mel mekla e7chem chwaya
<davlefou> elacheche, Bjr,
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-23
<Dro__> bjr SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> Dro__, bjr
<SalahMessaoud> Hi all
<SalahMessaoud> o/
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche,
<Dro__> SalahMessaoud, tu utilise drupal comme framework ou comme CMS ? :p
<SalahMessaoud> Dro__, both :D
<Dro__> SalahMessaoud, tu connais concrete5 ?
<SalahMessaoud> nesma3 bih
<SalahMessaoud> ama majarabtouch
<elacheche> o/
<Dro__> hi elacheche  :p
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-25
<elacheche> o/
<xar> elacheche, MABROUK !!
<elacheche> Ybérik fik :D → You're spaying on me :D :p
<elacheche> wassup xar
<xar> lbs lbs, wenti?
<elacheche> hmd :D
<elacheche> xar, MABROUK 3la chnouwa 7a9a :D
<xar> elacheche, hét boustin aad !
<elacheche> to5ou :D Amma 3lé chnouwa tbarikli? x) :D
<elacheche> xar, xD ^_^
<xar> elacheche,  3al manseb é jdid
<elacheche> xar, Ah Membrship Board?!
<xar> ;)
<elacheche> xar, mouch jdid barcha x) → 14 avril 2015 :D
<elacheche> Merci xar :D :D
<elacheche> o/ SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> bjr elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> ça va ?
<elacheche> yep :) u?
<xar> http://pastebin.com/3JFpf5aT
<elacheche> xar, ?
<xar> nothing
<elacheche> wrong past x)
<elacheche> paste*
<xar> noob
<hpro> http://pastebin.com/W9LikZta
<Neo31> :) hi folks
<elacheche> o/ Neo31
<Neo31> ti hek lenna elacheche :)
<Neo31> ca va ?
<elacheche> yep Neo31` :)
<Neo31`> :)
<hpro> elacheche, hi
<elacheche> hi hpro :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-26
<elacheche> Morning Runisia :)
<elacheche> Tunisia*
<lunapersa> Morning
<hpro> Morning,
<elacheche> o/ hpro
<xar> elacheche, bar e5dem!
<elacheche> xar, hahaha :D eni dima nikhdim :) :p
<xar> elacheche, sar tebaa 5edmtek "tanchit" el canal?
<elacheche> Yep :D This is a 20h/day job for me since 2011 :p
<xar> elacheche, nwali ne5dem maak w t5alasni? :D
<elacheche> 7atta no5loss eni xar :D
<hpro> femma 5lass wena la :/
<elacheche> kif no5loss eni ataw na9ssmou, mé tsam"ouch ubuntulog w akahaw :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-28
<elacheche_anis> Morning nizarus :)
<elacheche_anis> How are you nizarus ?
<nizarus> ahla elacheche_anis
<nizarus> hmd, et toi ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd.. :) I'm working on the first draft of the next Re-Approval application..
<elacheche_anis> I'll try to finish it today so I can share it on the ML..
<elacheche_anis> o/ crack3r :)
<crack3r> hello elacheche_anis, everyone
<crack3r> sa7a chribtekom
<elacheche_anis> sa7a chribtik :)
<elacheche_anis> wassup?
<crack3r> not much, comme d'hab :) toi ?
<elacheche_anis> same
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-03
<Nuage> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-26
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<nizarus> hello davlefou
<davlefou> nizarus, tu va bien?
<nizarus> ça va bien merci :)
<nizarus> et toi ?
<davlefou> Fatigué et en plein taf!
<nizarus> courage
<davlefou> Pourquoi?
<nizarus> pour ton taf :-)
<davlefou> Mon taf est de l'informatique, c'est du plaisir.
<nizarus> tu veux pas avoir du courage pour ça :-)
<davlefou> Le courage, c'est surtout pour les parti administrative!
<davlefou> Le codage, c'est de la détente en soi!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-27
<elacheche> volkovmqx: Dro happy 3id
<volkovmqx> elacheche Happy 3id a vous et a toute la communauté ubuntu-tn :D snin deymq
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> Bonjour ubunteros!
<Dro> hello guys
<Dro> happy Aid elacheche volkovmqx niz, u-la-la , ....
<elacheche> https://sysadmin.it-landscape.info/
<u-la-la> [ IT Landscape for sysadmins ] - https://sysadmin.it-landscape.info
<rhabbachi> 3idkom mabrouk chabab w snin dayma enchallah!
<elacheche> Happy 3id rhabbachi :)
<rhabbachi> Thanks elacheche! Hope you had Happy 3id as well!
<elacheche> xD
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> How is everyone?
<praisethemoon> oh, Aidkom Mabrouk every one :D
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-29
<elacheche> Fail -_- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1701068
<elacheche> RMS will love to talk about that bug :/
<davlefou> Bonjour non?
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou x) Tout les jours sont les même davlefou x)
<elacheche> Bonjour tlm
<nizarus> bonjour @ tous
<elacheche> Hey nizarus, is that bug affects you?
<nizarus> je n'ai pas ce service de MOTD sur mon pc
<elacheche> Try to switch to TTY1 and login
<nizarus> J'ai pas un terminal textuel sur mon ubuntu-gnome :/
<elacheche> x)
<davlefou> Ah bien voilà!
<davlefou> Bof, aujourd'hui encore un journée sans eau à Bizerte...
<davlefou> Apparement les enfoirés de Sousse ont cassé un tuyau!
<nizarus> Sousse ?
<elacheche> x)
<nizarus> l'eau de bizerte arrive de sousse ?
<davlefou> Je pense que l'eau de bizerte a dû être détourné sur Tunis pour réduire la période sans eau dans la capital!
<elacheche> We had water issue last night too :/
<davlefou> Pardon?
<davlefou> J'ai plus d'eau depuis ce matin!
<nizarus> comme chaque été !
<nizarus> l'été dernier l'excuse était l'absence de pluie ! pour cette année que vont-il nous sortir
<davlefou> Bof, coupure en hiver, en été...
<davlefou> coupure d'eau, coupure d'internet, coupure steg, mafia douanière,... je suis lassé.
<nizarus> :/
<davlefou> Et la douane, c'est très très largement le pire....
<elacheche> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1701068/comments/14
<u-la-la> [ Comment #14 : Bug #1701068 : Bugs : base-files package : Ubuntu ] - https://bugs.launchpad.net
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-30
<davlefou> Bonjour les ubunteros!
<elacheche> Bonjour les gars!
<davlefou> elacheche, et tu rejet les femmes et le ia?
<elacheche> davlefou: Right now, there is no females or AIs in here :) ;)
<elacheche> Hey nizarus
<elacheche> davlefou: I told you, systemd is evil! → https://twitter.com/TheRegister/status/880559371935039489
<davlefou> elacheche, et puis tu ne l'aime pas... :D
<elacheche> J'ai pris la décision de tester Gentoo à cause de SystemD, et depuis, j'ai tombé amoureux :p
<davlefou> elacheche, Traitre!
<davlefou> Je comprend ton rejet du system D mais je pense qu'il va progressivement passer dans toute les distribution ou disparaitre totalement!
<elacheche> davlefou: Actuellement, il est dans toute les distro majeur (Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora, CentOS, Arch, etc..) Il est disponible aussi pour Gentoo, MAIS, vue la nature de Gentoo, tu peux ignorer systemd et utilliser OpenRC.. Gentoo donne un OS très minimal, tu dois installer et choisir tout tes logiciels manuellemnt..
<elacheche> s/installer/emerger & compiler/g
<elacheche> x)
<davlefou> elacheche, Les Lunix s'harmonise, parfois, c'est un peu douloureux!
<elacheche> Heureusement que y a des projets comme Gentoo, Slackware et LFS :p
<davlefou> Tu es plus Asterisk ou Obélix?
<elacheche> aucun x)
<davlefou> Tu es entrain de devenir un linugriste!
<elacheche> x)
<nizarus> salam
<elacheche> salam
<nizarus> elacheche, tu connais un bon profil de développeur C++/ Python ? pour un travail freelance
<elacheche> Sahel? or whatever?
<nizarus> travail à distance
<elacheche> I can check my network.. The Cpp side is a little bit hard to find.. Do you have a brief description of the project?
<davlefou> nizarus, c'est mon profil là!
<nizarus> davlefou, :-)
<nizarus> c'est un enseignant qui cherche ce profil
<nizarus> donc j'imagine que la rémunération ne sera pas exceptionnelle
<davlefou> Je ne cherche pas l'argent mais projet intérêssant.
<davlefou> L'objectif serait plus pour moi d'ajouter un pierre angulaire dans mon cv qu'autre chose...
<davlefou> J'avais essaye d'installer un gentos sur un sun 1.
<davlefou> Sun Sparc station 10 ; http://www.obsolyte.com/sunPICS/sparc20/ss20_outside.jpg
<davlefou> elacheche, http://www.obsolyte.com/sunPICS/sparc20/ss20_outside.jpg
<elacheche> cool davlefou
<davlefou> Si tu sens, un jour, on pourra essaye en semble de faire l'installation pour le fun!
<elacheche> Why not davlefou! It's always funny to re-install gentoo :) My record was 5hours :D
<davlefou> Quand je serais en France, je les ressortirais et lancerais le boot avec un ssh!
<elacheche> :D
<davlefou> J'ai des ultra 10, 30 et un ultra 60, des octanes et O2!!!
<nizarus> les commentaires :/ http://www.businessnews.com.tn/nouvelle-cyberattaque-internationale--la-tunisie-nest-pas-a-labri-dune-menace,520,73256,3
<davlefou> Dodo time....
<davlefou> Comme dit ma mère, les heures de sommeil avant minuit compte double...
<nizarus> bon dodo
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-01
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2019-06-24
<vadmeste> hey elacheche !
<elacheche> hey vadmeste wassup
<vadmeste> good elacheche thanks!
#ubuntu-tn 2019-06-30
<elacheche> o/
<davlefou> elacheche, alors tu traine avec les tunisiens maintenant!!! :D
<elacheche> Hahahaha.. I am everywhere davlefou :p
<davlefou> elacheche, je vois, tu traine partout!!!
<elacheche> :D
<davlefou> elacheche, puisque tu es là, j'ai un question!
<elacheche> Never ask to ask, just ask ;-)
<davlefou> normalement le fichier de motd est motd.dynamic, mais sur un de mes serveurs, c'est motd.dynamic.new et je ne vois pas comment le changer!
<davlefou> elacheche, et c'est pas trop documenté!
<elacheche> T'as pas un autre motd.dynamic ? Si je me trompe pas, tu auras ce genre de fichier lorsque tu installe une nouvelle version via apt et tu choisie dene pas remplacer ton fichier personnaliser avec le nouveau fichier du package, alors apt te gard les dexu et c'est à toi de faire un diff et de merger le nouveau dans l'ancien sans casser l'ancienne config
<elacheche> Je dois faire quelques recherches, car j'ai jamais entendu parlait d'un motd.dynamic :D La derniére fois que j'ai utilisé motd c'était /etc/motd tout court
<davlefou> j'ai fais pointer sur la nouvelle mais comment mettre le création sur le nom de fichier de mon choix?
<davlefou> elacheche, /etc/motd, c'est un peu dépassé, tu date de 12.04 toi! La 14.04 si cela te fais plaisir! Je suis pas meskin!
<davlefou> Maintenant, c'est la mode arboricole!!! Tout est répertoire avec script!
<elacheche> J'ai trouvé le man du package x) Je regarde x) http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/update-motd.5.html
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Manpage: update-motd - dynamic MOTD generation ] - manpages.ubuntu.com ( https://tinyurl.com/y9buq276 )
<elacheche> davlefou: dans /etc/motd tu peux pas lister les fichier/dossier à lire/executer?
<elacheche> LEs scripts doivent être sous /etc/update-motd.d
<davlefou> j'ai fait des grep sur le disque pour tenter de trouver au été nominé le fichier, mais rien!
<davlefou> elacheche, et je étudier les script dans  /etc/update-motd.d, mais il ne font que renvoyer des valeurs!
<elacheche> et ce .new fichier contient quoi
<elacheche> ?
<elacheche> même le code source du package ne mentionne pas un dynamic.new..
<elacheche> Le code source est très simple, je pense que c'est plus rapide de lire le code source et trouver une réponse à ta question que chercher des mans x)
<elacheche> 2 sctipts shell x)
<elacheche> Regarde → git clone https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-motd
<u-la-la> [ ubuntu/+source/update-motd - [no description] ] - git.launchpad.net ( https://tinyurl.com/y49v8dox )
<davlefou> elachecheanis, je regarde!
<davlefou> Tout cela ne donne pas trop d'information!
<elachecheanis> Mais te peut te dire si tu peut supprimer ce fichier et utiliser un autre et comment :)
<amtn> elachecheanis, salut
